# Post pictures of your Russian Tortoise enclosure!



## ElisTortoise (Sep 28, 2013)

I need help in what tortoise enclosure to get. That's why I'm asking you to post pictures. Can you also include information about where you got it etc...
Thanks


----------



## Merlin M (Sep 28, 2013)

This is mine for my big 2, there is a removable divider too...


----------



## forujade00 (Oct 4, 2013)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## wellington (Oct 4, 2013)

Toto's 
Summer digs






Toto's winter digs. The white table.





His winter digs will get some improvements. This is his first winter with me. I haven't done anything to it yet.




Merlin M said:


> This is mine for my big 2, there is a removable divider too...



OMG, that is beautiful. Is it shaped to look like a boat? It looks like it. Did you build it yourself? What a fabulous piece of craftsmanship.


----------



## jordo6668 (Oct 4, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Merlin M (Oct 4, 2013)

wellington said:


> OMG, that is beautiful. Is it shaped to look like a boat? It looks like it. Did you build it yourself? What a fabulous piece of craftsmanship.



Thanks!

No its not, its straight at both ends...

I didn't make it, but I did design it, by brother in law made it for me!


----------



## laney (Oct 4, 2013)

This is mine, I designed it and got it made for my 3 torts. Each space is 6foot X5foot











Sorry 6 x3 (I wish it was 6x5) lol


----------



## forujade00 (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: RE: Post pictures of your Russian Tortoise enclosure!*



laney said:


> This is mine, I designed it and got it made for my 3 torts. Each space is 6foot X5foot
> 
> 
> 
> ...





_____________________________
Tortoise bunkbeds. Cool.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using TortForum mobile app


----------

